# Hi, there



## sundown (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi, from Tayside, Very interesting site, been watching it for some time & decided its well worth joining. we have a ford amethyst autosleeper, (love it) so does paddy (thats the dog)  cheers, Nick


----------



## loubylou (Sep 27, 2007)

*Hello*

Hi Sundown,
recently new member myself, just like to say WELCOME. 

Regards
Lou


----------



## autosleeper (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi sundown,  welcome to the site, hope you enjoy it. we have an Autosleeper Executive, & equally love it. Unfortuantely the dog passed away a year ago, & we are getting too old for a new one.


----------

